# Thomas Schreiner theology books



## RamistThomist (Aug 7, 2007)

Is anyone familiar with Thomas Schreiner's work on NT theology? I saw his Pauline book for relatively cheap.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm not familiar with that one, but he edited and contributed to the "Believer's Baptism" book that B&H academic published earlier this year. I also want to get "The Race Set Before Us". 

SBTS faclty bio


----------



## Ivan (Aug 7, 2007)

I've yet to read any of his books, but I soon will. Being a Southern Baptist I think reading his works can be benefical.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 7, 2007)

I have his Romans commentary thanks to the generosity of a good friend on this board. I used it for sermons on Romans 1:3-4 and Romans 3:21-26 and it was very helpful.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 7, 2007)

I read "Believer's Baptism: Sign of the New Covenant in Christ" and it was a great read. It was done by quite a few different guys. Schreiner did the 3rd chapter and the intro to the book. He dealt with Baptism in the Epistles. It opened my eyes to the understanding that Baptism was an initiation rite into the Church. He also dealt with some of the texts Presbyterians use for infant baptism. I had some minor spots I cringed at by some of the authors in the book but the book as a whole was on spot I thought.


----------

